# 06 Arctic Cat 650 H1 Winch questions maint ? and what model is it?



## JOE G (Aug 3, 2010)

Hi, I have a 06 650 H1 and I was just wondering what I should do to make my winch last and also what model do I have, All I know its a Warn and that it came witht eh quad. Thanks


----------



## JOE G (Aug 3, 2010)

BTT


----------

